# Cornwall Bound



## BertVanGoo (Nov 20, 2015)

Good morning!

I'm off to Mawgan Porth, Cornwall on Thursday morning and fancy a change from our regular stop off at Strong Adolfos in Wadebridge. Can anyone recomend a good place to stop for coffee and breakfast on the A30 past Exeter?

We were considering stopping off and trying the Exploding Bakery and Lloyds Kitchen in Exeter, but then realised we'd be getting there around 8am, and that would be peak traffic in the city.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

It's out of the way but if you don't go this time check out the The Almond Thief (The Almond Thief, 3/4 Webbers Yard Estate, Dartington, Totnes TQ9 6JY) some time. It's got Crankhouse coffee and the bakery stuff is incredibly good. One of the best places that I've been to for sure.

Possibly more helpful for this trip Hog and Hedge are pretty good from what I saw of the Newbury place a while back. Their main coffee guy is the manager of the other site - which is just on the A30 in Whiddon Services I haven't been but if you don't get a better option looks good location wise for you http://hogandhedge.co.uk/


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/47717-coffee-i-torquay/?tab=comments&do=embed&comment=689288&embedComment=689288&embedDo=findComment#comment-689288


----------



## Little_tipple (Apr 2, 2019)

Not specifically a coffee place, and slightly uncertain of their breakfast status, but Surfside in Polzeath makes a damn fine cup of coffee. And good food too. Co-owned by Tristan Stephenson, so they should know their stuff...


----------



## BertVanGoo (Nov 20, 2015)

Hasi said:


> https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/47717-coffee-i-torquay/?tab=comments&do=embed&comment=689288&embedComment=689288&embedDo=findComment#comment-689288


 Thanks, but thats quite out of the way of our direction


----------



## BertVanGoo (Nov 20, 2015)

jlarkin said:


> It's out of the way but if you don't go this time check out the The Almond Thief (The Almond Thief, 3/4 Webbers Yard Estate, Dartington, Totnes﻿ TQ9 6JY) some time. It's got Crankhouse coffee and the bakery stuff is incredibly good. One of the best places that I've been to for sure.
> 
> Possibly more helpful for this trip Hog and Hedge are pretty good from what I saw of the Newbury place a while back. Their main coffee guy is the manager of the other site - which is just on the A30 in Whiddon Services I haven't been but if you don't get a better option looks good location wise for you http://hogandhedge.co.uk/


 Thanks Joe, looks like some good ratings, so might just give that a go!


----------



## Komatoes (Mar 11, 2019)

The Almond Thief is great.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

Hey I think the best place for you will be Liberty coffee in Launceston. Less than 5 mins off the a30 so you will almost be going past the door. They take their coffee seriously.

Near mawgan Perth I recommend Pavilion bakery in Newquay. There is also a good Thai take away on outskirts of Newquay towards watergate bay. For the best coffee in the south west you could do a day trip to mount Zion in st ives - also blas burger works whilst you are there

For surfing watch the rips at mawgan! Watergate is nice at mid tide and if the wind is from the south then tolcarne in Newquay will be nice.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

Komatoes said:


> The Almond Thief is great.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is a serious detour from the A30 to mawgan! The coffee would have to be very good!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Komatoes (Mar 11, 2019)

Once in Cornwall there are the Origin establishments. They are not on the way down though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

Komatoes said:


> Once in Cornwall there are the Origin establishments. They are not on the way down though.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Totally agree with this... Origin coffees are consistently completely delicious....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

